# Preview Problems



## LeverPuller (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but it's happening on both my desktop and laptop, so, eh.

When you go to someone's userpage, and then hover the mouse over the first couple things in their gallery, you get that preview image above, right? Well, I'm not getting that. It shows the first one, but when I hover over any other, down in the left corner of my screen it says "Error on Page".

So, I'm just very confused. My laptop is Windows Vista, and my desktop is Windows XP if that's got anything to do with it. @-@

Any ideas?


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 11, 2009)

Refresh, Hard Refresh, Clear your Cache, and/or reload the page.

Otherwise you wanna make sure you don't have a blocker or whatnot interfering with it.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Stop using internet explorer.

If you double click on the exclamation mark what does the error say?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 11, 2009)

LeverPuller said:


> ...down in the left corner of my screen it says "Error on Page".


That's IE's way of telling you it encountered a Javascript error.  (Firefox is different, it silently logs such troubles on its Javascript "Error Console")

Like SnowFox says, double-click the exclamation mark and you'll get a detailed error message.  Copypaste that, FA staff will need it in order to fix the bug.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 12, 2009)

My IE Browser ( IE8 )

Shows the following Javascript Error When I double click the ! Icon



Webpage error details

Message: Member not found.

Line: 4318
Char: 30
Code: 0
URI: http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js


Message: Member not found.

Line: 4318
Char: 30
Code: 0
URI: http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js





Please note it is not a double copy paste.. there are two errors showing on my browser's error screen.


----------



## TeddyFoxcoon (Sep 12, 2009)

jayhusky said:


> My IE Browser ( IE8 )
> 
> Shows the following Javascript Error When I double click the ! Icon
> 
> ...



Mine is the same thing!



Message: Member not found.

Line: 4318
Char: 30
Code: 0
URI: http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 12, 2009)

Protip: Get Firefox.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 12, 2009)

Confirmed >.> Internet Explorer 8 breaks this.

More than likely a declaration error with this-->   var node = event.target, type = event.type,
     currentTarget = event.currentTarget;


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2009)

Line 4318 of the relevant script FWIW:

```
var node = event.target, type = event.type,
currentTarget = event.currentTarget;
```


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 13, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Protip: Get Firefox.



I have FireFox on my system, infact i use it as my default browser anyways..


----------



## FyrenD (Sep 28, 2009)

Mmm I've got Firefox on my lappy and the previews won't work either, not even on this Internet Explorer, RJ said he flipped through my settings and checked things, he even put it in "Hacker-magnet mode" to see if it would work, still didn't. ^,,^;;


----------



## VirtualFox (Oct 2, 2009)

I can confirm that previews are not working as they should be on FireFox. I'm using Firefox 3.5.3. It apparently has been doing this for a year. at least from my experience. The attachment is the debug from the user page (mine) is

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v362/M4771/ProblemsWithFA.jpg

Appears these issues are appearing from the css table. although i cannot be for sure, since that shouldnt be affecting image loading. (apparently these are errors on different hacks, but they should be looked at)

Yes Hard-refresh does WORK, but: You also shouldn't have to refresh-hard refresh constantly just for pictures to show up: there most likely is a problem with the code, or the code is not optimized. Doing a constant refresh spam on the server is also not the best method to "fix" it. As each refresh simply eats bandwidth and resources. Its more of a temporary fix but shouldn't be done in the long term.

Other browsers I had this problem repeat with:

IE 8.0
Opera
Chrome


----------



## Zkythen (Jan 25, 2010)

Webpage error details
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; OfficeLiveConnector.1.4; OfficeLivePatch.1.3)
Timestamp: Mon, 25 Jan 2010 14:00:18 UTC

Message: Member not found.
Line: 4318
Char: 30
Code: 0
URI: http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js

Message: Member not found.
Line: 4318
Char: 30
Code: 0
URI: http://www.furaffinity.net/js/prototype.1.6.1.js


Has anyone had any luck figuring out how to work around this without refreshing the page with your mouse over each picture?  I mean, that takes longer than just opening the pics in the first place.  I've got Windows 7 with everything up to date, and I've used the latest versions of IE8, opera, chrome and firefox.  I guess at this point I should ask if the picture preview actually works for anyone.  I dabbled in javascript a few years ago, so I took a look at the source.  I couldn't find anything wrong, but I'm no expert obviously.  Hopefully bumping this thread will bring news of the issue.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 25, 2010)

I am experiencing preview problems with  Firefox 3.5.7 and already tried refresh/hard refresh/cache clear and nothing happened. It is only showing with my most recent fave (the xenomorph portrait)


----------

